# Dogs are.....



## Teg62x

Can't have you cat folk posting all your moggy pictures without some dog pictures to balance things out!










Meg and Murphy inspecting the summer house dads put up.


----------



## Davey P

Ha ha, they look thrilled! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Teg62x

Road trip.


----------



## Biker

Pussy alert...



This thread is being watched!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Dogs are great, especially if they know their place...










This was Caroline`s dog Rusty who sadly left us in 2014, his closest friend was Holly, one of my cats...









They were inseparable and Holly missed him so much when he passed away in March 2014 that she gave up, pined away & died herself a couple of months later.


----------



## BondandBigM

Bill loves his scran

The only mutt I know that can use a knife & fork

Go on Son

:laugh: :laugh:

What's cooking Dad




























Afters




























Shots










Chill










:biggrin:


----------



## PC-Magician

Teg62x said:


> Road trip.


 Keeping an eye on the satnav


----------



## SBryantgb

Sad...Mrs SB has left the building


----------



## mcb2007

He always likes a nosey at the Friday WRUW thread,


----------



## TheBlackD

Logan sporting hie bow tie










And acting daft at the beach


----------



## Iceblue

What can I say apart from ice and blueboy the watch dogs


----------



## Foxdog

Terriers being 'terriers!'


----------



## Biker

This fine chap was a huge part of our lives for 10 years, sadly he checked out in 2011, I still miss him, immensely, every day...


----------



## Sulie

Ok Ill go for one of each then :yes:


----------



## Teg62x




----------



## Steve D UK

My working Cocker, Susie, can walk on water.










And she likes nothing better than a good rummage in the sticky stuff.


----------



## Montybaber




----------



## Biker

Are they Burmese mountain dogs? They look like loads of fun and intelligent too.


----------



## Robti

Was the daughters but then the usual, she moves in with boyfriend and it's " you just keep him dad he's used to living here" lol


----------



## Teg62x

Fresh picture of our family!



The beagles are our daughters mutts!


----------



## Turpinr

Polo in the woods round Derwentwater July 2014.We'd got him in the May and this was our first holiday.

He loves the lake district and anywhere he can walk.

Loughrigg fell below.Rivington pike at the bottom. Rivington is 2 miles from home and the pike is out ausberg.


----------



## Teg62x

Love the Lake District as well, here are my two enjoining a paddle.


----------



## Turpinr

Teg62x said:


> Love the Lake District as well, here are my two enjoining a paddle.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat it.
> 
> Most of the pubs are dog friendly and there must be one dog per 4 people at least.


----------



## wrenny1969

Coco 19 months, patiently watching me eat something :biggrin:

IMG_0476 by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## Teg62x




----------



## Turpinr

wrenny1969 said:


> Coco 19 months, patiently watching me eat something :biggrin:
> 
> IMG_0476 by David Wren, on Flickr


 Bit of slaver going on there along with those eye's that dogs give you


----------



## wrenny1969

Turpinr said:


> Bit of slaver going on there along with those eye's that dogs give you


 She's coming with us on a weekend trip to Northumberland, she's going to love it :biggrin: she is a bit slobbery when food watching.


----------



## Turpinr

wrenny1969 said:


> She's coming with us on a weekend trip to Northumberland, she's going to love it :biggrin: she is a bit slobbery when food watching.


 She's a bonnie girl. Can't imagine life without our lad.


----------



## wrenny1969

Turpinr said:


> She's a bonnie girl. Can't imagine life without our lad.


 She is, we lost our long haired Jack Russel, Rosie, on Christmas Eve a couple years back. 14 yo, healthy all her life until the end then it all went pear shaped. Tis the way of things sadly.


----------



## Turpinr

I can imagine you were extremely upset.

We've been upset in the past when our cats have died but our lad is definitely part of the family and more than just a pet.

We've had one holiday abroad since we got him and I don't think we'll bother again.

All our holidays now involve walking and that includes Xmas away.


----------



## BlueKnight

I didn't realize how many pictures were lost thanks to Photo Bucket.

Here's one of my Siberian Husky doing what Huskies do.


----------



## Biker

This was my best mate for 9 years, he checked out in Sept 2011, I have never got over it. This feeling of overwhelming loss has prevented me getting another.


----------



## Teg62x




----------



## Biker




----------



## Teg62x

Here is Meg coming home after surgery for a ruptured cruciate ligament. £3000 lighter but at least she is insured! There was a woman in front of me at the vets who had no insurance and her bill was a lot more than mine!!





She is worth double that and more! Her and Murphy are better looked after than our kids were!


----------



## NOTSHARP

My two Hooligans.



This one died on a Shoot day, when only seven years old. Here, she is on the hill above our previous house on the West Coast.



I've had working dogs since 1980.

Steve.


----------



## Cassie-O

@Teg62x I could steal them! :yes:


----------



## Teg62x

Meg's convalescence. 

set up a little shaded bed under one of the Apple trees for her, better looked after than any of the kids!


----------



## Karrusel

Teg62x said:


> better looked after than any of the kids!


 Good man :thumbsup:

Ankle bitters should know their place...on the totem!

:biggrin:


----------



## Teg62x

Murphy thought he saw something!


----------



## WRENCH

Mornin'


----------



## vinn

I LOVE DOGS. the last 2- I bought, brothers, pure black lab at 8 weeks old. "nick and slick" were about 10 when nick was killed by a roaming PIT BULL. slick still "rides with me". just lately, there has been 3 family's malled and hospitalized by these "roaming dogs' (perhaps in bread for killing). I still love dogs , not cats. vin


----------



## Say

My granddog reggie as a pup and then at two having an ice cream, sadly he lives with his mum in Birmingham so we don't see him as much as we'd like. Still love him to bits though. The wife never wanted a dog in the house, then when reggie came along he manages to make his way in our bed when he stays over :mad0218:


----------



## Teg62x




----------



## Robti

Great posts, love all these photos, please keep them coming


----------



## Turpinr

I saw what i thought was a boxer puppy a couple of hours ago. Turned out she is a 7 year old King Charles/Boston terrier cross.

First time I've seen that combo, what a little cracker.


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## Hussle

WRENCH said:


> Who keeps shoes on a side table???


----------



## WRENCH

Hussle said:


> Who keeps﻿﻿ shoe﻿s on a si﻿de tab﻿le???﻿﻿


 Those who keep cows in their house. :yes:


----------



## NOTSHARP

Someone sent this to me, via email.



I replied that it may not work with all dogs.



She has grown since the pic was taken, but she's still a wee bugger.

Steve.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Too funny! Don't think it would work with this one either...










How about a collective.... Awwwwwwwwww??


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

WRENCH said:


> Mornin'


 He/she looks like he's straight out of, "Isle of Dogs"!


----------



## WRENCH

Mechanical Alarm said:


> He/she looks like he's straight out of, "Isle of Dogs"!


 Jip/she, the Patterdale terrier is a somewhat "magical" friend, very quiet, and never any trouble.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

WRENCH said:


> Jip/she, the Patterdale terrier is a somewhat "magical" friend, very quiet, and never any trouble.


 Never beard of the breed... very cool! A great dog is something special!


----------



## NOTSHARP

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Too funny! Don't think it would work with this one either...
> 
> 
> 
> How about a collective.... Awwwwwwwwww﻿??


 Awwwwwwwwww :biggrin:

Steve.


----------



## topheronetwoo

the amazing Flynn

love him. He is amazing


----------



## Bonzodog

Daisy ,my Patterdale


----------



## Steve D UK

Got a lovely present from our daughter for Christmas. A drawing of our Spaniel! She has a friend who is quite artistic and can draw pictures from photographs. She used this photograph:



And drew this although she got the date wrong!!!!



I know some people can't tell one dog from another but I think it's a very good likeness. :notworthy:


----------



## Richy

Xmas bandanas' or bibs'.


----------



## BlueKnight

*Paws and licks to all the pets on the Forum.*


----------



## Teg62x

Xmas jumpers on. :laugh:


----------



## Toronto John

Teg62x said:


> Xmas jumpers on. :laugh:


 The sweaters look great!


----------



## JELLI

Alfie,he's 16 this year and still acts like a puppy.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinn

it takes a lot of guts to replace your dog. it must be done.


----------



## stdape

Prefer dogs, cats just think of themselves. Not that i can at present and do not have a dog now, but used to love taking them for walks, or when fishing the local rivers


----------



## BlueKnight

I know it's in there....


----------



## Turpinr

Polo testing the water on Xmas eve between Ambleside and Grasmere.


----------



## Steve D UK

Susie always tests the water with her elbow before her nightly bath. :whistling:


----------



## Teg62x




----------



## Bonzodog

Thought it had gone a bit quiet in here.


----------



## stdape

Dogs are best, have not got one at present because of my situation, but always had one. Cats are ok, but with Dogs more loyal, better to train and fun.


----------



## Teg62x

A cold Elie beach today.


----------



## BondandBigM

Bill hasn't made an appearance recently, he's getting on a bit know but still ready for a bit of rock and roll with wee Chuihuaha across the road.










:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## maker

Freddie the Omegadog says hi.


----------



## Leedub

My little terror










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garry

I adore dogs and cats with a passion.

can't have a dog at the moment though as we both work and don't feel it would be fair.

We do have our moggie Frankie though. My retirement present will almost certainly be a dog.


----------



## r-macus




----------



## Teg62x

r-macus said:


>


 I had to do a double take there! I thought that picture was my girl Meg. :laughing2dw:



taking up dads seat!


----------



## r-macus

Teg62x said:


> I had to do a double take there! I thought that picture was my girl Meg. :laughing2dw:
> 
> taking up dads seat!


 Great dog they are. Mine has the dreaded arthritis in her front left elbow. 10 yo maybe 11 now.


----------



## Teg62x

r-macus said:


> Great dog they are. Mine has the dreaded arthritis in her front left elbow. 10 yo maybe 11 now.


 Meg had just had her hind right cruciate done  but she is almost back to normal now, we fret over our two more than we did with the kids!! :laugh:


----------



## Toddy101

Loki, from this:



To this in no time at all (and he's still growing):


----------



## Teg62x

My two at the beach as usual!


----------



## Teg62x

Murphy thinks he is cool.


----------



## Biker

Whaddaya mean Murphy thinks he's cool.....

Murphy *IS* cool


----------



## BondandBigM

Sadly Bill ate his last boneo a couple of months back. He got his last few weeks sat in the sun.

We had him from a pup, he was a fiesty little lad right to the end and understandably we were gutted, it was a sad day but his time was up. He had a good life totally pampered by Big M.

We weren't going to get another mutt but a friend of Big M's due to work no longer had time to look after this lad and was going to take him to the dog trust.

So

Meet Leo







He's a year old and I have a feeling he'll be a bit of a handful

:biggrin:


----------



## vinn

Sorry for your loss. Slick is at the edge now. his bro., Nick died 2 years ago (natural causes). got um both at 8 weeks and trained them well. vin


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> Sadly Bill ate his last boneo a couple of months back. He got his last few weeks sat in the sun.
> 
> We had him from a pup, he was a fiesty little lad right to the end and understandably we were gutted, it was a sad day but his time was up. He had a good life totally pampered by Big M.
> 
> We weren't going to get another mutt but a friend of Big M's due to work no longer had time to look after this lad and was going to take him to the dog trust.
> 
> So
> 
> Meet Leo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a year old and I have a feeling he'll be a bit of a handful
> 
> :biggrin:


 I'm sorry you lost Bill, I'm sure he was a faithful friend. :wink:

Leo looks like a prize, what breed is he? Not that it matters.


----------



## Turpinr

BondandBigM said:


> Sadly Bill ate his last boneo a couple of months back. He got his last few weeks sat in the sun.
> 
> We had him from a pup, he was a fiesty little lad right to the end and understandably we were gutted, it was a sad day but his time was up. He had a good life totally pampered by Big M.
> 
> We weren't going to get another mutt but a friend of Big M's due to work no longer had time to look after this lad and was going to take him to the dog trust.
> 
> So
> 
> Meet Leo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a year old and I have a feeling he'll be a bit of a handful
> 
> :biggrin:


 Sorry to hear you lost Bill, they leave a big hole

Leo looks a good un :thumbsup:

A cafe that opened nearby does doggie muffins as well as sausages.
Polo was very chuffed to say the least.









Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve D UK

Poor quality picture, screenshot from a video but last weekend at West Mersea, I had a swim with mine. :teethsmile:


----------



## WRENCH

This lady likes being out all day.


----------



## BondandBigM

Stan said:


> I'm sorry you lost Bill, I'm sure he was a faithful friend. :wink:
> 
> Leo looks like a prize, what breed is he? Not that it matters.


 His puppy vet check notes say he is a Patterdale cross but what with I'm not sure.

Typical little working terrier that at one time were fairly common up this way.


----------



## Turpinr

BondandBigM said:


> His puppy vet check notes say he is a Patterdale cross but what with I'm not sure.
> 
> Typical little working terrier that at one time were fairly common up this way.


 He looks full of beans and the type to enjoy long walks.

A faithful companion


----------



## BondandBigM

Turpinr said:


> He looks full of beans and the type to enjoy long walks.
> 
> A faithful companion


 Yep he is a bit lively, 100mph stuff, plenty of openland nearby where he can have a good run about.

This interesting article sheds a bit of light on his origins.

https://www.countrylife.co.uk/out-and-about/dogs/the-lakeland-terrier-a-hard-working-handful-162973

I'll need to get the Barbour out if we are joining the country set.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bonzodog

BondandBigM said:


> Sadly Bill ate his last boneo a couple of months back. He got his last few weeks sat in the sun.
> 
> We had him from a pup, he was a fiesty little lad right to the end and understandably we were gutted, it was a sad day but his time was up. He had a good life totally pampered by Big M.
> 
> We weren't going to get another mutt but a friend of Big M's due to work no longer had time to look after this lad and was going to take him to the dog trust.
> 
> So
> 
> Meet Leo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a year old and I have a feeling he'll be a bit of a handful
> 
> :biggrin:


 Love terriers,I've got a patterdale ,mad as a box of frogs .Lightning quick if vermin dare enter our allotment.


----------



## Turpinr

Oh aye got to get the Barbour on.

Probably a bit of an odd choice of clothing for a veggie

He looks like he'll need some walking to tire him out but he'll probably lead you to a pub at the end like our lad does























Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Patterdale


 That is what Gyp is.


----------



## WRENCH

@BondandBigM I've always had a soft spot for Jack Russell's, but the noise they make would drive me mental. Patterdale and Border Terriers, in my experience, have a much more laid back attitude and don't make much noise. (or is that to do with training ?)


----------



## Bonzodog

WRENCH said:


> @BondandBigM I've always had a soft spot for Jack Russell's, but the noise they make would drive me mental. Patterdale and Border Terriers, in my experience, have a much more laid back attitude and don't make much noise. (or is that to do with training ?)


 Training and Patterdale are not two words to be used in the same sentence :laugh: it's more by negotiation.Mine only barks if someone is about,works fine for me as my hearing is bug ered.


----------



## WRENCH

Bonzodog said:


> Training and Patterdale are not two words to be used in the same sentence :laugh: it's more by negotiation.Mine only barks if someone is about,works fine for me as my hearing is bug ered.


 This one's behaviour is impeccable, luck maybe. My mate has a border terrier which is 14 years old, and I don't recall hearing it bark, ever. Nor has it ever been on a lead.


----------



## Lou61

This is Madge. Sadly we lost her to old age three weeks ago. Still gutted.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> @BondandBigM I've always had a soft spot for Jack Russell's, but the noise they make would drive me mental. Patterdale and Border Terriers, in my experience, have a much more laid back attitude and don't make much noise. (or is that to do with training ?)


 Bill was a barker, small dog syndrome.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

He would have a pop at anything, men, women, children, cars, buses, cyclists, cats, other dogs the bigger the better and even a seagull one day that was trying to protect a downed chick. He was fearless

:biggrin:



Bonzodog said:


> Training and Patterdale are not two words to be used in the same sentence :laugh: it's more by negotiation.Mine only barks if someone is about,works fine for me as my hearing is bug ered.


 Yep many years ago my father had a similar looking wire haired terrier and it was a daily battle of wills which more than often my father lost.

:biggrin:


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> His puppy vet check notes say he is a Patterdale cross but what with I'm not sure.
> 
> Typical little working terrier that at one time were fairly common up this way.


 He looks fit and well cared for. :wink: We share a love of animals at least, if not cars and vacuum cleaners. :biggrin:


----------



## Teg62x

Well, I picked my boy up from kennels after my trip away and found this!










I found a wet patch on his side and when I clipped it and cleaned it, this was the "hole".










it is a few days old in this picture and I gave it a good clean with iodine solution. I phoned the kennel to ask WTF had gone on, and they said they hadn't seen it and he must have caught it on a stick or barbed wire fence!!! But it is perfectly round and looks like a tooth has pierced the skin.

Needless to say he won't be going back! I only went because I couldn't get him in to our normal kennel on such short notice.

The vet reckons it is a bite as well and has given him a course of antibiotics to cover him. I have sent the vets bill to the kennel and asked them to pay me the money back. We will see!!!!


----------



## Bonzodog

Teg62x said:


> Well, I picked my boy up from kennels after my trip away and found this!
> 
> 
> 
> I found a wet patch on his side and when I clipped it and cleaned it, this was the "hole".
> 
> 
> 
> it is a few days old in this picture and I gave it a good clean with iodine solution. I phoned the kennel to ask WTF had gone on, and they said they hadn't seen it and he must have caught it on a stick or barbed wire fence!!! But it is perfectly round and looks like a tooth has pierced the skin.
> 
> Needless to say he won't be going back! I only went because I couldn't get him in to our normal kennel on such short notice.
> 
> The vet reckons it is a bite as well and has given him a course of antibiotics to cover him. I have sent the vets bill to the kennel and asked them to pay me the money back. We will see!!!!


 That's dreadfull,at least you saw it and got it attended tne of the reasons I let my wife go on holiday is I won't leave my girl in kennels.


----------



## BondandBigM

Teg62x said:


> Well, I picked my boy up from kennels after my trip away and found this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a wet patch on his side and when I clipped it and cleaned it, this was the "hole".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a few days old in this picture and I gave it a good clean with iodine solution. I phoned the kennel to ask WTF had gone on, and they said they hadn't seen it and he must have caught it on a stick or barbed wire fence!!! But it is perfectly round and looks like a tooth has pierced the skin.
> 
> Needless to say he won't be going back! I only went because I couldn't get him in to our normal kennel on such short notice.
> 
> The vet reckons it is a bite as well and has given him a course of antibiotics to cover him. I have sent the vets bill to the kennel and asked them to pay me the money back. We will see!!!!


 That's disgraceful, I think would be popping round to have a word in person.



Leo is settling in just fine, we walked for miles, I don't know who's more knacked me or him

:biggrin:



This is one of Big M's daughters mutt, she paid a small fortune for him, brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "dog ugly"

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bonzodog

BondandBigM said:


> That's disgraceful, I think would be popping round to have a word in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Leo is settling in just fine, we walked for miles, I don't know who's more knacked me or him
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of Big M's daughters mutt, she paid a small fortune for him, brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "dog ugly"
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Leo looks to have settled in just fine


----------



## Teg62x

BondandBigM said:


> That's disgraceful, I think would be popping round to have a word in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Leo is settling in just fine, we walked for miles, I don't know who's more knacked me or him
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of Big M's daughters mutt, she paid a small fortune for him, brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "dog ugly"
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 They haven't replied to my email yet, so a visit is my next plan of attack! :taz:

i was sorry to hear about Bill, But then Leo looks like fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn

Teg62x said:


> Well, I picked my boy up from kennels after my trip away and found this!
> 
> 
> 
> I found a wet patch on his side and when I clipped it and cleaned it, this was the "hole".
> 
> 
> 
> it is a few days old in this picture and I gave it a good clean with iodine solution. I phoned the kennel to ask WTF had gone on, and they said they hadn't seen it and he must have caught it on a stick or barbed wire fence!!! But it is perfectly round and looks like a tooth has pierced the skin.
> 
> Needless to say he won't be going back! I only went because I couldn't get him in to our normal kennel on such short notice.
> 
> The vet reckons it is a bite as well and has given him a course of antibiotics to cover him. I have sent the vets bill to the kennel and asked them to pay me the money back. We will see!!!!


 could it be from a pellet gun? vin


----------



## Teg62x

vinn said:


> could it be from a pellet gun? vin


 Hi, Vinn

I don't think so, pellet guns are also licensed here now and the kennels are quite secluded but open ground so no real place for anyone to hide and shoot at the dogs. I wasn't happy with the place at all, there seemed to be just teenagers looking after the dogs, and there were a lot of dogs!! He is a gentle friendly dog who never bothers with other dogs. I've since heard from people in the village about other dogs getting injuries at this place, I intend writing to the council licensing team about the services at this kennel.


----------



## vinn

Teg62x said:


> Hi, Vinn
> 
> I don't think so, pellet guns are also licensed here now and the kennels are quite secluded but open ground so no real place for anyone to hide and shoot at the dogs. I wasn't happy with the place at all, there seemed to be just teenagers looking after the dogs, and there were a lot of dogs!! He is a gentle friendly dog who never bothers with other dogs. I've since heard from people in the village about other dogs getting injuries at this place, I intend writing to the council licensing team about the services at this kennel.


 Good luck finding another vet.. vin


----------



## it'salivejim

vinn said:


> Good luck finding another vet.. vin


 Why does he need another vet?


----------



## vinn

it'salivejim said:


> Why does he need another vet?


 well; if the dog was injured while in the hands of a vet; i would look for another vet..


----------



## Bonzodog

vinn said:


> well; if the dog was injured while in the hands of a vet; i would look for another vet..


 The injury happened in kennels ,nothing to do with a vet.


----------



## it'salivejim

vinn said:


> well; if the dog was injured while in the hands of a vet; i would look for another vet..


 You need to start reading threads properly then maybe you wouldn't post so much nonsense.


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## rc crown ii

Teg62x said:


> Well, I picked my boy up from kennels after my trip away and found this!
> 
> 
> 
> I found a wet patch on his side and when I clipped it and cleaned it, this was the "hole".
> 
> 
> 
> it is a few days old in this picture and I gave it a good clean with iodine solution. I phoned the kennel to ask WTF had gone on, and they said they hadn't seen it and he must have caught it on a stick or barbed wire fence!!! But it is perfectly round and looks like a tooth has pierced the skin.
> 
> Needless to say he won't be going back! I only went because I couldn't get him in to our normal kennel on such short notice.
> 
> The vet reckons it is a bite as well and has given him a course of antibiotics to cover him. I have sent the vets bill to the kennel and asked them to pay me the money back. We will see!!!!


 Man, not even my dog and that ticks me off. Then lie about noticing it. They should have just apologized and remedied the situation. Maybe leave a bad review if possible.


----------



## BondandBigM

A week in and Leo is already King of the Castle and giving me the look



Go on sit down I dare you

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> A week in and Leo is already King of the Castle and giving me the look
> 
> 
> 
> Go on sit down I dare you
> 
> :biggrin:


 Looks settled to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Looks settled to me. :thumbsup:


 He's got all the traits of a proper little terrier.

Inquisitive, feisty and as they said in the article I linked to hard as nails.

Try having a seat on "His" couch

Its not happening

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> He's got all the traits of a proper little terrier.
> 
> Inquisitive, feisty and as they said in the article I linked to hard as nails.
> 
> Try having a seat on "His" couch
> 
> Its not happening
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Does he do the Terrier "superman sleep" ?


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Does he do the Terrier "superman sleep" ?


 Yep all the time



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Yep all the time
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Apparently terriers sleep like that so they are ready to go.


----------



## Steve D UK

This is how my one sleeps, the shameless tart!


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Apparently terriers sleep like that so they are ready to go.


 He doesn't look very ready to go to me

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> He doesn't look very ready to go to me
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Apparently terriers find it easy to fool humans. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp

Tanyas a terrier a yorkshire one and her favourite position is on her back on her bed with her legs curled up. Same with our last one Tara who was always on the go unless in that position.


----------



## Nigelp

Tanya likes the back shelf









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve D UK




----------



## WRENCH

Here's something for your pampered pooches,

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/PijuanDesignWorkshop?


----------



## BondandBigM

On yer head Son.

Since our new neighbours got one of those silly looking yappy sausage dogs this is Leo's new favourite spot.



I think the first chance he gets yappy sausage dog will definitely be getting it.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> On yer head Son.
> 
> Since our new neighbours got one of those silly looking yappy sausage dogs this is Leo's new favourite spot.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the first chance he gets yappy sausage dog will definitely be getting it.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 That stance looks like he wants to be friends. :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> That stance looks like he wants to be friends. :laughing2dw:


 The puppies will look a bit strange

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> The puppies will look a bit strange
> 
> :biggrin:


 Sausagedale.



BondandBigM said:


> The puppies will look a bit strange
> 
> :biggrin:


 Sausagedale.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Sausagedale.


 They'll be no question of

"Who's the Daddy"

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> On yer head Son.
> 
> Since our new neighbours got one of those silly looking yappy sausage dogs this is Leo's new favourite spot.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the first chance he gets yappy sausage dog will definitely be getting it.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 is that a highland terrier with an england shirt on you will be for it at wembley when he rips the goal posts out.


----------



## Turpinr

Steve D UK said:


>


 Lovely



WRENCH said:


> Apparently terriers sleep like that so they are ready to go.


 Our boy (staffie) does that, the toad look :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp

Back shelf rider
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> is that a highland terrier with an england shirt on you will be for it at wembley when he rips the goal posts out.


 He's a fully English Union Jacked up Brexiteer



:biggrin:


----------



## BlueKnight

Almost eleven years old. Still pulling like a locomotive.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> He's a fully English Union Jacked up Brexiteer
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


 bless his little cotton socks :biggrin:

Tanyas a march 2015 yorkie and her fav pass time when up is yawning.

















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Polo inspecting a Murphys Army purple poppy wreath









Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM

Leo has taken to watching that dog program on the telly, he never moves while Paul O'grady is on.



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

Leo is having a bit of kip



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

Leo's favourite program is on tonight again



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

As someone has already alluded to there is a battle of wills going on between Leo and I.

I'm not winning

:biggrin:

He goes from zero to batsh!t crazy in seconds, took him round to my local dog friendly Boozer a couple of Sundays ago and he somehow managed to escape from his harness and ran amok inside the pub grabbing chair legs and anything else he could get a hold of. He took a bit of catching.

Another one added to the long list of places I can't go back to.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

So I've been looking at something a bit more substantial. These seem to be top of the list on just about any searches.

https://julius-k9.co.uk/

Not cheap but hype or are they actually any good.

Looking at him you'd think butter wouldn't melt in his mouth but..........


----------



## BlueKnight

BondandBigM said:


> I'm not winning


 But he sure looks like you... he he he

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> As someone has already alluded to there is a battle of wills going on between Leo and I.
> 
> I'm not winning
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> He goes from zero to batsh!t crazy in seconds, took him round to my local dog friendly Boozer a couple of Sundays ago and he somehow managed to escape from his harness and ran amok inside the pub grabbing chair legs and anything else he could get a hold of. He took a bit of catching.
> 
> Another one added to the long list of places I can't go back to.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> So I've been looking at something a bit more substantial. These seem to be top of the list on just about any searches.
> 
> https://julius-k9.co.uk/
> 
> Not cheap but hype or are they actually any good.
> 
> Looking at him you'd think butter wouldn't melt in his mouth but..........


 he sounds like my Grandma after a bottle of sherry



Nigelp said:


> sHe goes from zero to batsh!t crazy in seconds, took hem round to my local gran friendly Boozer a number of years ago and she somehow managed to escape from her harness and ran amok inside the pub grabbing chair legs and anything else She could get a hold of. sHe took a bit of catching.


----------



## Nigelp

Nigelp said:


> he sounds like my Grandma after a bottle of sherry


 @BondandBigM...and you think im joking!



ive not had it easy you know, then there was my uncle [email protected] ernie.

not to mention my mums dangerous sister.

Theres only me and my dad normal


----------



## Turpinr

BondandBigM said:


> As someone has already alluded to there is a battle of wills going on between Leo and I.
> 
> I'm not winning
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> He goes from zero to batsh!t crazy in seconds, took him round to my local dog friendly Boozer a couple of Sundays ago and he somehow managed to escape from his harness and ran amok inside the pub grabbing chair legs and anything else he could get a hold of. He took a bit of catching.
> 
> Another one added to the long list of places I can't go back to.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> So I've been looking at something a bit more substantial. These seem to be top of the list on just about any searches.
> 
> https://julius-k9.co.uk/
> 
> Not cheap but hype or are they actually any good.
> 
> Looking at him you'd think butter wouldn't melt in his mouth but..........


 Nothing but the best for Leo eh ??

Julius K9 is the doggie equivalent of Boss or Vivienne Westwood :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

Turpinr said:


> Nothing but the best for Leo eh ??
> 
> Julius K9 is the doggie equivalent of Boss or Vivienne Westwood :thumbsup:


 I guess that's what he is getting for his Christmas then.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr

BondandBigM said:


> I guess that's what he is getting for his Christmas then.


Yeah one of those and some edible treats and he's sorted.
Don't forget his stocking though.









Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger




----------



## Teg62x

At the emergency vets as Murphy has eaten a slice of Xmas cake! :mad0218:










£450-£500 for consultation and injection to make him sick and for blood tests!


----------



## BondandBigM

Teg62x said:


> At the emergency vets as Murphy has eaten a slice of Xmas cake! :mad0218:
> 
> 
> 
> £450-£500 for consultation and injection to make him sick and for blood tests!


 How is he ??

I'm a bit surprised in his day Bill used to scoff all sorts including his fair share of Christmas cake.

And Leo is the same, if I'm eating he gets a bit. Years ago my father had a rough collie and it never saw pet food all its life it just got what we got.


----------



## Teg62x

BondandBigM said:


> How is he ??
> 
> I'm a bit surprised in his day Bill used to scoff all sorts including his fair share of Christmas cake.
> 
> And Leo is the same, if I'm eating he gets a bit. Years ago my father had a rough collie and it never saw pet food all its life it just got what we got.


 He is ok, he has follow up blood tests on Monday. Just to check kidney function, but he is peeing and drinking normally so hopefully all good. It's the grapes that do the damage! Causing irreversible kidney damage, but all dogs are different, vet says some dogs die after 2-3 grapes yet another dog can eat a whole bunch and not get sick. It was my fault as well , we had friends round and I cut up slices of clootie dumpling for everyone, then there was a slice left on the table that Murphy boy decided was his, and wolfed it down. just as well he is insured!


----------



## BondandBigM

Teg62x said:


> He is ok, he has follow up blood tests on Monday. Just to check kidney function, but he is peeing and drinking normally so hopefully all good. It's the grapes that do the damage! Causing irreversible kidney damage, but all dogs are different, vet says some dogs die after 2-3 grapes yet another dog can eat a whole bunch and not get sick. It was my fault as well , we had friends round and I cut up slices of clootie dumpling for everyone, then there was a slice left on the table that Murphy boy decided was his, and wolfed it down. just as well he is insured!


 I didn't know about the grapes thing, I haven't heard of that before. But better being safe than sorry.


----------



## Nigelp

its all the preservative crap in modern food its not like it was, bad for us all just to suit fawk with fads like veggies.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Dogs are.....a PITA sometimes if this clip that made the news is anything to go by... :laughing2dw: ...."Fenton!"


----------



## Teg62x

Roger the Dodger said:


> Dogs are.....a PITA sometimes if this clip that made the news is anything to go by... :laughing2dw: ...."Fenton!"


 No the animals are fine, it's some owners who are a pain in the arse! If a dog is properly trained it will always be mans best friend. :yes:


----------



## Turpinr

Teg62x said:


> He is ok, he has follow up blood tests on Monday. Just to check kidney function, but he is peeing and drinking normally so hopefully all good. It's the grapes that do the damage! Causing irreversible kidney damage, but all dogs are different, vet says some dogs die after 2-3 grapes yet another dog can eat a whole bunch and not get sick. It was my fault as well , we had friends round and I cut up slices of clootie dumpling for everyone, then there was a slice left on the table that Murphy boy decided was his, and wolfed it down. just as well he is insured!


 Grapes, raisins, currants are all bad for our best four legged friends.

I was in the vets last month getting our boy weighed and his inoculations done and on the list of non friendly dog treats was blue cheese :jawdrop1:

My boy loves Stilton, Blue Shropshire, Blue Vinny, Blacksticks blue, in fact any blue cheese that I love :laugh:

Give your dog our best wishes :thumbsup:


----------



## Teg62x

Well Murphy is ok! His follow up blood test from yesterday came back as all within normal levels, just need the insurance to pay out now.












BondandBigM said:


> How is he ??
> 
> I'm a bit surprised in his day Bill used to scoff all sorts including his fair share of Christmas cake.
> 
> And Leo is the same, if I'm eating he gets a bit. Years ago my father had a rough collie and it never saw pet food all its life it just got what we got.


 We were the same as kids, my gran had a wee westie that only got fed what we got. In fact my gran used to always bring up the time when I was just a toddler and she found me under the table with the dog both eating out the dogs dish! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr

Teg62x said:


> Well Murphy is ok! His follow up blood test from yesterday came back as all within normal levels, just need the insurance to pay out now.


 God love em :thumbsup:


----------



## Teg62x

A bit "Breezy" at the beach this morning! :laughing2dw:


----------



## JELLI

Alfie 2003 to 2020 had to be put to sleep yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

JELLI said:


> Alfie 2003 to 2020 had to be put to sleep yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 R.I.P. Alfie.Very sorry to hear that


----------



## Teg62x

JELLI said:


> Alfie 2003 to 2020 had to be put to sleep yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Condolences for Alfie, that's really sad news.


----------



## Teg62x

Murphy being cute!


----------



## vinn

looks just like my boy Slick, brother of Nick. vin


----------



## Biker

Thought this was funny









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp

No idea hoe small she is


----------



## Roxyben

Here's my new puppy, a cocker crossed with a beagle. She's called Kiki. She's been great so far. Have grown up with dogs all my life but never had my own. I finally have a little responsibility in my life! She's turned my life upside down but she is worth it.


----------



## Steve D UK

Roxyben said:


> Here's my new puppy, a cocker crossed with a beagle. She's called Kiki. She's been great so far. Have grown up with dogs all my life but never had my own. I finally have a little responsibility in my life! She's turned my life upside down but she is worth it.


 Is she a Cockle or a Beaker? :biggrin:


----------



## Roxyben

Steve D UK said:


> Is she a Cockle or a Beaker? :biggrin:


 Yeah something along those lines I think!


----------



## WickerBill

Well here's my 2...half sisters


----------



## Biker

WickerBill said:


> Well here's my 2...half sisters


 Tell you what, I could not show that to my mum, we had a dog, Kim, who was an absolute double of pale one. He was a cross between a Blue Bedlington and a Poodle (I think), he was about knee high on an adult and an absolute bundle of joy. I,ll see if I can dig any pictures out, they are all olde worlde prints.


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

My boy, with his most serious expression.


----------



## Teg62x

Meg is 9 today!


----------



## Teg62x

Medal for hero dog Kuno which saved soldiers' lives in Afghanistan https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-53949310

I knew a good few of the dog handlers in Afghanistan, I swear you would crap yourself if one of these land sharks ever came at you. These dogs are fantastic in the field and deserve all the praise they get. Well done Kuno.


----------



## Biker

Teg62x said:


> Medal for hero dog Kuno which saved soldiers' lives in Afghanistan https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-53949310
> 
> I knew a good few of the dog handlers in Afghanistan, I swear you would crap yourself if one of these land sharks ever came at you. These dogs are fantastic in the field and deserve all the praise they get. Well done Kuno.


 Marvellous story, I was impressed to read of the after action care the dog received too. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Everyone say aaaw!

My new neighbour.


----------



## sabailand

WRENCH said:


> Everyone say aaaw!
> 
> My new neighbour.


 New neighbour.....just wait until he/shes blasting out tunes barking at 2.00 in the morning! :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH

sabailand said:


> New neighbour.....just wait until he/shes blasting out tunes barking at 2.00 in the morning! :tongue:


 She is very quiet and well behaved.


----------



## Biker

Aaaaawwwww


----------



## Nigelp

Hard work when they are from Yorkshire and a terrier. Today on morfa...come and get me. Then sets off like donald cambell in bluebird.

















Notice her front end bow lift once she hit her own wash. Needed a bath tonight both of us.


----------



## Guest

These are my 2 just having an afternoon snuzzle

View attachment 25498


----------



## Biker

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> These are my 2 just having an afternoon snuzzle
> 
> View attachment 25498


 No the spaniel is whispering...

"I just shat in the hall and it looks like one of yours!"


----------



## Guest

Biker said:


> No the spaniel is whispering...
> 
> "I just shat in the hall and it looks like one of yours!"


 Hilarious


----------



## Teg62x

Murphy with his poppy on.


----------



## Hotbulb

Elvis guarding the pickup


----------



## JELLI

Given an inch and taking a mile,this is Bo at 9 months allowed upstairs for the first time.


----------



## Biker

Doing a wee bit of snow-surfing, he lays his front half down and propels himself along using his back legs.

Funny as...


----------



## andyclient

Dogs are "heartbreakers " this is our beautiful Gsp back home from the vets after suffering a fit and convulsions , after extensive tests etc she is now back with us for palative care , might have weeks maybe months left. A scan showed a large tumour on her liver and pancreas. Our other Gsp is going to be as heartbroken as we are


----------



## Biker

Feel your pain mate, no words can express those feelings.


----------



## andyclient

Biker said:


> Feel your pain mate, no words can express those feelings.


 Thank you mate


----------



## Alpha550t

It's been just over a year now that my son lost his Beagle to the same tumour. And only yesterday our grandson said, for no reason " I really miss Bramble ".

It doesn't half pull at the old heart strings. Hope it's a peaceful farewell for the girl.


----------



## andyclient

Alpha550t said:


> It's been just over a year now that my son lost his Beagle to the same tumour. And only yesterday our grandson said, for no reason " I really miss Bramble ".
> 
> It doesn't half pull at the old heart strings.


 Yes they do break your heart , we've lost a few now as we're old and generally had rescue dogs , but it never gets easier unfortunately


----------



## Toonsider13

Toonsider13 said:


>


 Erik


----------



## Alpha550t

Toonsider13 said:


> View attachment 27218
> 
> 
> Erik


 Border collie?


----------



## Toonsider13

"teckel" wire haired daschund


----------



## Bow

Here's my 2, notice how she has chewed and ripped the bed to make a little nest that is a perfect fit!


----------



## Biker

..









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## lds1973

Uncomplicated.


----------



## Darren 66

Not Cats!


----------



## BondandBigM

Dog sitting for Big M's daughter for a few days.










Grunts and snorts like a pig, as thick as two short ones or in Jock Speak as thick as mince, can't walk the length of himself and stinks.

Apparently he cost about as much as a three bed semi and could be kidnapped at any moment.

:huh:

Designer mutts

I can't see the attraction

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Beesadon

Our Boxer Lola , we had to have her best mate Kizzy our other Boxer put to sleep last year as old age took it's toll on the poor old girl


----------



## Biker

Sorry to hear that, they leave such great big holes behind.


----------



## Teg62x




----------



## Biker




----------



## midnitemo

Lord Socks of Aldsworth!!!!! FFs are you having a laugh! Charlie the Border Terror(not a spelling mistake he really is a terror)


----------



## midnitemo

Sorry my bad "Prince Socks of Aldsworth!....apparently Lord Socks is his dad LOL



Teg62x said:


> At the emergency vets as Murphy has eaten a slice of Xmas cake! :mad0218:
> 
> 
> 
> £450-£500 for consultation and injection to make him sick and for blood tests!


 My little cherub ate a whole packet of poisonous to dogs chewing gum....same consultation and jab cost me £70.......i'd change vets if i were you


----------



## Teg62x

midnitemo said:


> Sorry my bad "Prince Socks of Aldsworth!....apparently Lord Socks is his dad LOL
> 
> My little cherub ate a whole packet of poisonous to dogs chewing gum....same consultation and jab cost me £70.......i'd change vets if i were you


 This wasn't my normal vet, it was Xmas day and I had to use the emergency vet clinic! They have you over a barrel, they know people will do anything for their dogs!! 
I wrote a letter to them saying I was unhappy that they were praying on peoples love for their pets, and exploiting them, but never got a reply.


----------



## midnitemo

It does sound like sharp practice to me but as you say they have you over a barrel


----------



## scottishcammy

As some of you may remember, my faithful dug for many years was Reuen the Boerboel. He was a much loved member of the family with a fantastic character. At 93kg with a 32" neck, he was hard to miss!

Unfortunately my boy had to be put to sleep a couple of years ago, arthritis became horrendous. It was horrible and I decided never to have a dog again. However, following much pestering by my family, I gave in and 18 months ago bought a black working labrador, called Frankie.

I'm so glad we did....he's a cracking dog, lovely nature and we are out with him on walks all the time. He's been on several holidays with us and I can't fault him.

Couple of pics:

Reuben





Frankie


----------



## gavbaz




----------



## Roxyben

Here is a more recent picture of Kiki. Posted her a couple of pages back when she was a pup. She's roughly a year and a half old now and we are pretty much inseparable! She comes everywhere with me, loves running and just makes the world a better place!


----------



## Stan Cooper

Our third golden retriever, Jason, just turned twelve. We are lucky to share our planet with dogs.

Three years old.









At twelve.


----------



## Fitz666

You serf, bring me snacks!!!


----------



## Biker

Fitz666 said:


> You serf, bring me snacks!!!


 Totally looks like the boss.


----------



## Roxyben

Fitz666 said:


> You serf, bring me snacks!!!


 Fantastic, my friend has just recently got a English Bulldog puppy, he's going to be a right unit. They called him Rolo! Like Biker says he definitely looks the boss in your house!

Not sure I have posted my partner in crime here for a bit. When I started posting on these forums she was just a puppy but now she has pretty much reached her final form. Here she is in the Peak District out on a run. This one was taken a couple of weeks ago. We run everywhere together and she loves it.

We went round Ladybower, Derwent and Howden dams this morning, siled it down from about halfway round, I wasn't too happy about it but Kiki didn't seem to mind.


----------



## Toddy101

Loki:


----------



## Beesadon

Our son and his good lady has a new addition

She is lovely


----------



## Beesadon

My son could not resist and went and got her big brother :thumbsup:


----------



## Sulie

Going to miss this boy big time .. run free Nugget xxx



http://imgur.com/lbZdJKn


----------

